# Judge orders cheater to pay $8.8 million



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

North Carolina judge ordered San Antonio resident Francisco Huizar III to pay $8.8 million to Keith King, the husband of the woman he cheated with under that state’s jilted spouse law. So proving cheating does matter if you live in North Carolina. Their was another such case in North Carolina where the award was $30 million, and that award won in appeal.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...-the-woman-he-cheated-with/ar-BBLh2A8?ocid=sf


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Crazy amount of money.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

TRy said:


> North Carolina judge ordered San Antonio resident Francisco Huizar III to pay $8.8 million to Keith King, the husband of the woman he cheated with under that state’s jilted spouse law. So proving cheating does matter if you live in North Carolina. Their was another such case in North Carolina where the award was $30 million, and that award won in appeal.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...-the-woman-he-cheated-with/ar-BBLh2A8?ocid=sf


*Bankruptcy is the only possible remedy available, provided that the NC Statute agrees.*


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Since the wife was so indispensable to the husband's business and was used to pimp his business, she may be entitled to a share of said business in the final decree.


----------



## AtMyEnd (Feb 20, 2017)

Makes me wish we had had moved to North Carolina years ago, lol


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

In a world where adultery is legal, I don't think suing for an affair makes sense. Just too many complexities. Possibilities of a setup etc.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

AtMyEnd said:


> Makes me wish we had had moved to North Carolina years ago, lol


 If your wife is cheating with a rich guy, come up with a reason to move to North Carolina before confronting, LOL.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't expect anyone in this forum to agree, but I think this judgment is ridiculous. Losing half your stuff in a divorce is enough. Full disclosure...I was a serial wayward. But I'm fairly certain I would feel the same about the judgment anyway.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't expect anyone in this forum to agree, but I think this judgment is ridiculous. Losing half your stuff in a divorce is enough. Full disclosure...I was a serial wayward. But I'm fairly certain I would feel the same about the judgment anyway.


Haha...Losing half your stuff is I guess is fair when it comes to your spouse. But i dont see how a divorce in any way helps the other betrayed spouse. They deserve a pound of flesh for what YOU waywards do. Typical...still only think about what YOU lose.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Considering how many lives and childrens lives are often wrecked by infidelity it is at least as lawsuit worthy as a car accident.

In the case of a car accident you can take some solace in the fact that it was an accident, but particularly in the case of serial cheaters the cheater is more like a habitual drunk driver who continues to kill people. 

There is a very good reason why Adultery used to be a crime in many states. Whats stolen by a cheater is usually much more than what a thief takes from you.


----------



## Jharp (Jun 8, 2018)

****ing awesome. I love to hear stories where the Other guy or girl gets whats coming to him.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 26, 2018)

You aren't held liable as the OM or OW unless it can be established that you interfered with a marriage that was stable prior to your pursuit of the spouse. That's how a legal commentator explained the case and the few states that have that law. (Obviously not verbatim)

I kind of like the law. Going after someone else's spouse is just a turd move. You are willingly playing a role in an expensive and messy transition in a family. You should get hit by some of the legal poop flinging too. 


I went on I think 3 dates with a lady I met through a dating site several years ago. Then got a call from her husband. She had told me she was divorced. In reality he had been out of the country with the military. He'd found our texts going through her phone. I felt like a piece of sh1t, even though I had no idea she was married.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I kind of like the law. Going after someone else's spouse is just a turd move. You are willingly playing a role in an expensive and messy transition in a family. You should get hit by some of the legal poop flinging too.
> 
> 
> I went on I think 3 dates with a lady I met through a dating site several years ago. Then got a call from her husband. She had told me she was divorced. In reality he had been out of the country with the military. He'd found our texts going through her phone. I felt like a piece of sh1t, even though I had no idea she was married.


I should have read the article before I commented...yeah...he deserves to pay the 8 million. Sounds like he was completely obsessed with her and pursued her relentlessly. That's a whole different thing...not every incident of infidelity is equal in my eyes. If he wanted her that badly then he should pony up the 8 million.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

If you want to play you have to pay - especially if the OM knows the lady is married.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

AtMyEnd said:


> Makes me wish we had had moved to North Carolina years ago, lol


Might find yourself in @CopperTop's shoes.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> Haha...Losing half your stuff is I guess is fair when it comes to your spouse. But i dont see how a divorce in any way helps the other betrayed spouse. They deserve a pound of flesh for what YOU waywards do. Typical...still only think about what YOU lose.


I have to agree with ReformedHubby.

The BS's cheating spouse was *HALF* of the reason for that "Alienation of Affection" the BS experienced. Yet, most BS's usually settle for less by 'reconciling' with their lying cheater, having lots of hysterical bonding sex with them, and doing their best to try to find a way to eat the huge **** sandwich they've CHOSEN to eat for the rest of their lives. Yet the AP is the devil incarnate and should be ruined financially for life.

Either BOTH cheaters deserve to be hung at dawn or they both DON'T deserve to be hung at dawn.

You can't suck and blow at the same time. Well actually, I can because I'm talented. But you know what I mean.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't expect anyone in this forum to agree, but I think this judgment is ridiculous. Losing half your stuff in a divorce is enough. Full disclosure...I was a serial wayward. But I'm fairly certain I would feel the same about the judgment anyway.


If you knew that these judgments are typical, would you have not cheated? Would you have gotten a divorce before starting another relationship?

I am thinking that people might make different choices if they knew the consequences were more life changing than hurting your spouse.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Not all spouses know how to hang their WS out to dry. 

All is fair in LOVE and WAR. when you cheat you commit an act of war on your relationship. All waywards and ALLIES are culpable. The AP is an ally. 

Dont cheat, AP or WH or WW. Dont be a knowing AP. and if you chose that path I believe you really get what is coming to you. And if your are remorseless to a point of thinking that is too far? DIDNT YOU GO TOO FAR? ugh... I cant wrap my head around it. Life is not fair, and to think you deserve fair after doing an unfair thing...Head scratching. 

At least the betrayed is going for her pound of flesh in the court of law. Some might literally extract a LITERAL pound of flesh and though I understand the motive for murder in that situation I think it would be unfortunate for a BS to spend their life in prison. Legal and emotionally painful for the one who knowingly inflicted pain on the BS.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

SadSamIAm said:


> If you knew that these judgments are typical, would you have not cheated? Would you have gotten a divorce before starting another relationship?
> 
> I am thinking that people might make different choices if they knew the consequences were more life changing than hurting your spouse.


It wouldn't have made a difference for me. I was never actually caught, I was fairly open about it with my spouse for the most part. I am of the opinion that most people aren't caught. I don't see it as a deterrent, but it does give a BS some additional options. I am actually in favor of it working the other way too. Lots of guys out there that are primary breadwinners that get cheated on and have to give up half. I don't think that's fair either. Its not like they wanted the divorce, and they got cheated on to boot. So they get to see less of their kids and give up half there income? I think if you're cheated on you shouldn't be required to fork over half.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

uhtred said:


> In a world where adultery is legal, I don't think suing for an affair makes sense. Just too many complexities. Possibilities of a setup etc.


The law isn't concerned with adultery, but "alienation of affection", causing your spouse to stop loving you. You will notice the judgment is against her lover, not her, who actually took the vow to begin with.

If the idea that some third party controls your spouse's emotions sounds insulting to your spouse's intelligence, I like you.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

ReformedHubby said:


> I am of the opinion that most people aren't caught.


 It is not just your "opinion that most people aren't caught". Major studies show that the majority of cheated on spouses do not ever suspect that their spouses cheated, often even if it is the real reason for a divorce.



ReformedHubby said:


> I am actually in favor of it working the other way too. Lots of guys out there that are primary breadwinners that get cheated on and have to give up half. I don't think that's fair either. Its not like they wanted the divorce, and they got cheated on to boot. So they get to see less of their kids and give up half there income? I think if you're cheated on you shouldn't be required to fork over half.


 Some states such as Texas agree with you that being "cheated on and have to give up half" is not fair. These states factor in cheating when awarding alimony.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Agreed. I don't think when someone cheats its ever fair to blame the person they cheated with. People are responsible for their own actions. 



SpinyNorman said:


> The law isn't concerned with adultery, but "alienation of affection", causing your spouse to stop loving you. You will notice the judgment is against her lover, not her, who actually took the vow to begin with.
> 
> If the idea that some third party controls your spouse's emotions sounds insulting to your spouse's intelligence, I like you.


----------



## Goodhealth (Jun 18, 2018)

Too bad I don’t live in NC. However, the guy I would be suing would be lucky to have 800 bucks.


----------



## rv10flyer (Apr 26, 2018)

uhtred said:


> Agreed. I don't think when someone cheats its ever fair to blame the person they cheated with. People are responsible for their own actions.


In my case, I blamed the POSOM more because he was a preacher using his position of power and trust in the community to feed his selfish ego and lustful desires. He had been a serial-cheater his entire adult life and while preaching for the last 8 years, before I busted him with solid proof to his wife and the church elders. I was not going to let him stay behind the pulpit while he was living in sin. He got what he deserved in the end. I am glad I did not walk away like several husbands did before me.


----------



## betrayed16 (Oct 23, 2014)

uhtred said:


> Agreed. I don't think when someone cheats its ever fair to blame the person they cheated with. People are responsible for their own actions.


Yes, and the person they cheated with is responsible for their action of interfering in a legal contract between husband and wife.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

They may be a bad person, but I don't see that they are legally responsible. They don't know anything about the existing marriage contract. Trying to work out what the cheating spouse told them about the contract seems difficult. Why not just claim "he/ she told me that they were in an open relationship"?



betrayed16 said:


> Yes, and the person they cheated with is responsible for their action of interfering in a legal contract between husband and wife.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

uhtred said:


> They may be a bad person, but I don't see that they are legally responsible. They don't know anything about the existing marriage contract. Trying to work out what the cheating spouse told them about the contract seems difficult. Why not just claim "he/ she told me that they were in an open relationship"?


It the specific case of the $8.8 million judgement, the spouse confronted the other man (OM) early in the affair, and the OM promised that he would back off. Instead the OM would rent hotels near where they lived (the OM did not live near them), near work events that the wife traveled to, and in one case the OM flew in to stay with the wife when the husband gifted the wife a getaway trip to the spa supposedly to allow her some alone time (yes, the husband unknowingly paid for the OM to stay with the wife). There is no way that the OM could get away with claiming that "she told me that they were in an open relationship". In most other cases, it would still be hard to use the I thought it was an open marriage defense because of the sneaking around and lying that was done by the cheaters.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

No cheating wh*re is worth that kind of money!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

TRy said:


> It the specific case of the $8.8 million judgement, the spouse confronted the other man (OM) early in the affair, and the OM promised that he would back off. Instead the OM would rent hotels near where they lived (the OM did not live near them), near work events that the wife traveled to, and in one case the OM flew in to stay with the wife when the husband gifted the wife a getaway trip to the spa supposedly to allow her some alone time (yes, the husband unknowingly paid for the OM to stay with the wife). There is no way that the OM could get away with claiming that "she told me that they were in an open relationship". In most other cases, it would still be hard to use the I thought it was an open marriage defense because of the sneaking around and lying that was done by the cheaters.


So what happens if they divorce, does his cheating wife get half? Sounds like a win-win for the wife in this instance.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> So what happens if they divorce, does his cheating wife get half? Sounds like a win-win for the wife in this instance.


 Since such an action takes place after you file for divorce, and since what you earn after you file is not community property, the wife would not get half.


----------



## betrayed16 (Oct 23, 2014)

uhtred said:


> They may be a bad person, but I don't see that they are legally responsible. They don't know anything about the existing marriage contract. Trying to work out what the cheating spouse told them about the contract seems difficult. Why not just claim "he/ she told me that they were in an open relationship"?


Having been mislead by the cheating spouse would be a valid defense in court.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My biggest concern is that I don't want the courts tied up with trying to figure out if one or both cheated, who knew what, who said what, and exactly what activities constitute cheating, etc.





betrayed16 said:


> Having been mislead by the cheating spouse would be a valid defense in court.


----------



## betrayed16 (Oct 23, 2014)

uhtred said:


> My biggest concern is that I don't want the courts tied up with trying to figure out if one or both cheated, who knew what, who said what, and exactly what activities constitute cheating, etc.


Why not? Isn't infidelity a big enough concern? The legal issue is adultery, and it's narrowly defined as a sexual relationship with someone other than your spouse. Statistically, infidelity has risen drastically since most states eliminated their alienation of affection laws. I personally believe that it is worthwhile for society to discourage adultery.


----------



## kettle (Oct 28, 2016)

Awesome. Wonder what other states have similar laws


----------

